# Haydn's Organ Concertos



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello friends - I wonder if any of you have a recording of these works that you recommend? Or if some particular recording is famous, etc.? 

(Sorry if this is the wrong forum. I couldn't tell which forum this thread would belong in.)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have these recordings of his keyboard concerti. Not all are actually performed on the organ. The rest are performed on the fortepiano and harpsichord (with period instrument orchestra). I have other recordings that feature the fortepiano only, which does not sound like that's what you are after.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

One more. This is their version on the organ. I completely forgot about this. I have too many CDs.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------

